# Thinking about an American Alligator.



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello all, Back again. Babies are growing fast and are all moved into the new place in PA. so the itch has struck again. I have been, over the years wanting a Gator, and with the new space I have now I think it might be time. I have researched the needs and what not for them, but was wondering if there are any other folks out there that has one of these guys that can share some stories with me. Now with all this said before people give their warnings, I have extensive experience with large reptiles as well as with venomous snakes, I have also the space and time for one as well. I am just looking for some personal stories that you guys may have. Also I am not interested in getting a dwarf caiman due to the temperament issues. 
Anyways hope everyone is having a good new year so far, look forward to hearing what you crazy kids have to say. xoxox PL


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Hey if I had the resources that you do, I would consider keeping a large lizard instead. You might want to check out Green Iguanas,Cuban Rock Iguanas,or Rhino Iguanas. Also Argentine Tegus. From Asia and Africa you have the Monitor lizards. Asian Water Monitor, Argus Monitor, Nile Monitor, and Blackthroat Monitor.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

lmfao the guy doesn't want a dwarf caimen due to temprement issues, but wants a GATOR. yikes.

Never kept gators myself (hence still having all my fingers and toes and limbs haha) so can't help out on that one.

Maybe the guys in the DWA forum would have more ideas for you though, think it would be more to their taste so more advice might be forthcoming.

Just one point. Please tell me you don't have any kids in the family who could possibly get anywhere near a gator. That just makes me cringe at the thought of it.

As always, safety first and no compromise or complacency makes for a good keeper.


----------



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

I love my monitors, and my boas, but I have always had love for the American Gator. I think they are amazing creatures and have so much to offer the right person. I was just hoping there was someone out there that might have one now that is over 7 feet. I am worried that the temperament might change as they get older. 
I am pretty set on getting one :flrt:


----------



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

nicnet said:


> lmfao the guy doesn't want a dwarf caimen due to temprement issues, but wants a GATOR. yikes.
> 
> Never kept gators myself (hence still having all my fingers and toes and limbs haha) so can't help out on that one.
> 
> ...


 Lol okay I am a chick first off.. And as for the comment about caimans VS gator temperament Caimans are proven more aggressive then gators. I would like to think I am a good keeper and no, I do not have any kids or family that would be around lol. Or any other pets other then a 9 year out water, the 3 young Niles, and my boa collection.


----------



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

Also DWA? What would that be, Sorry I am unfamiliar :blush:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

PennyLaneTattooer said:


> I love my monitors, and my boas, but I have always had love for the American Gator. I think they are amazing creatures and have so much to offer the right person. I was just hoping there was someone out there that might have one now that is over 7 feet. I am worried that the temperament might change as they get older.
> I am pretty set on getting one :flrt:



Limited advice again. Phone a zoo that keeps them and talk to the keepers there, make arrangements to go and spend some time with them before you decide. Maybe volunteer for a weekend or something so you can get the feel of how the work around the animal would be. You'd also pick up those all important safety tips that seasoned keepers could give you.

I don't think that research alone would be enough in this case, this is a big dangerous animal your looking at keeping that will have very specific rules or handling and cleaning etc. That is not something you can ever learn from paper reasearch and will only ever learn it from hands on experience. Getting that experience in this case could prove dangerous and supervised learning would be my advice.




edit

dwa forum

go to top of this page. click reptile forums (top left, second row down). read down a bit and you'll see the DWA forum about half way down the page.


DWA = dangerous wild animals. scorps / snakes etc that need a licence to keep.


----------



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Limited advice again. Phone a zoo that keeps them and talk to the keepers there, make arrangements to go and spend some time with them before you decide. Maybe volunteer for a weekend or something so you can get the feel of how the work around the animal would be. You'd also pick up those all important safety tips that seasoned keepers could give you.
> 
> I don't think that research alone would be enough in this case, this is a big dangerous animal your looking at keeping that will have very specific rules or handling and cleaning etc. That is not something you can ever learn from paper reasearch and will only ever learn it from hands on experience. Getting that experience in this case could prove dangerous and supervised learning would be my advice.


 thank you for your advice man, there is a reptile zoo in Willamsport pa, which is about a half hr away from here, I will phone them in the morning and see if I can talk to the guy there that runs the joint. Honestly I did not think about that approach and I thank you for the awesome suggestion my dear! Thanx again man!!!!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

PennyLaneTattooer said:


> thank you for your advice man, there is a reptile zoo in Willamsport pa, which is about a half hr away from here, I will phone them in the morning and see if I can talk to the guy there that runs the joint. Honestly I did not think about that approach and I thank you for the awesome suggestion my dear! Thanx again man!!!!



lol np. There are loads of techniques you'd need to learn, ie what to do if that gator decides its going to try take a chunk out of you. How will you subjue it / control it etc.

I'd also strongly suggest a first aid course for you and anyone else in the house just in case. Things happen and the more prepared you are the better position you'd be in to deal with the situation. Also first aid boxes at strategic positions around the pen etc.



oh, and its WOman :lol2:


----------



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

nicnet said:


> lol np. There are loads of techniques you'd need to learn, ie what to do if that gator decides its going to try take a chunk out of you. How will you subjue it / control it etc.
> 
> I'd also strongly suggest a first aid course for you and anyone else in the house just in case. Things happen and the more prepared you are the better position you'd be in to deal with the situation. Also first aid boxes at strategic positions around the pen etc.
> 
> ...


LOL, I have BBP, First aid, and cross contain. training lol. being a tattooer it helps to know these things. I am thinking the back half of the yard will be the pen in the summer months. I emailed the Reptiland place a moment again, hoping as the Kat reads it he is not shaking his head and sayin wtf is this broad talking about, Asking to volunteer with working with gators. LOL Damn I hope he is down with the notion lol. Again first aid boxes will be a must, like everywhere. The big water bit me a few months ago and well, it was bad, almost de-gloved my hand. Thank good the hand was tattooed, gave the nurse a pattern to stitch too lol <3


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

If you did your research like you said, why is this in the lizard section?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Kiel said:


> If you did your research like you said, why is this in the lizard section?


Perhaps because, being a new member, the OP is still finding her way around the forum? Or, maybe, the fact that she's based in the States (as is clear from both her given location and comments made in the thread) means that the significance of the 'DWA section' wasn't clear? Just a thought...


----------



## PennyLaneTattooer (Sep 20, 2011)

Kiel said:


> If you did your research like you said, why is this in the lizard section?


I am sorry my dear, not to familiar with the forum setup nor with computers in general. Sorry like I said I was just asking did't mean to bother you with the post. And not sure why you felt the need to respond, if you do not have an answer for the question I posted. Or you could of been like, hey this is where you should of posted, or anything other than the snide comment. 

Moving on, So going to the reptile house today, hoping that when I plead my cause, they will think it is a good idea for me to be there. Maybe maybe not, we shall see.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Kiel said:


> If you did your research like you said, why is this in the lizard section?


I see the RFUK forum police are onto your case! Good luck getting sorted, and when you do we want photos!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

tbf i keep monitors but i wouldnt keep a kamodo dragon ide go for a caimen it mite be smaller and more aggressive but it wont have the power and weight of a gator any animal can have a off day even if its the tameist in the world lool


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

so how many of those who replied have worked with a gator?


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

I Quite agree
Even with my limited experience with crocodillians i know that although bulky gators are one of the more predictable species and if i had the space i would certainly go for them.Crocodiles are a lot less mobile than most monitors and generally only have one "dangerous end" where monitors have a bendy neck, 4 talens and a bulwhip for a tail.In short please dont think crocodillians are a no no species until you have worked with them, they are truly amazing creatures.


----------

